# Raleigh meet: what frogs/stuff are you looking for/selling?



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi all,

Ash here, your hostess for the Raleigh Reptile and Exotic Animal Expo coming up in a couple of weeks.  Since there's gonna be a meeting at my house and there have been queries about what people are bringing and looking for scattered about on various threads, I thought it would be a good idea to create one just for that purpose. 

I'll go first!

*FROGS*
*Definitely looking for*: Chocolate leucs
*Maybe looking for *(if the price is right): Thumbs, specifically intermedius, imitators, and retics
*Selling*: If anyone is looking for a female imitator, I might be willing to part with mine. I would prefer to find her a male, though.

*SUPPLIES*
*Definitely looking for*: Smallish to medium broms, vining plants, gesneriads, small alocasia, jewel orchids, isopods, and any other interesting feeders.
*Selling/trading*: I have a few fireball pups that I'd gladly trade for other broms.

All right, now it's your turn!

Looking forward to seeing you,
Ash


----------



## TimStout (Feb 16, 2004)

Ash,
I'm considering coming depending on interest in what I have to offer.

*Frogs to sell:*
1 - Proven male alanis from Sean Stewart 
2 possibly 4 - unsexed adult 90% orange galacts from Patrick Nabors
4 - sub adult Rio Guarumo's 
3 - sub adult Man Creeks
2 - sub adult Ancon Hill auratus
2 - juvi yellow back Tincs
3 - 1-2 month old GL lamasi

*Supplies to sell:*
sterilized leaves
misc cuttings

Looking for 18 cube exoterra, dwarf white woodlice, and wingless mels

Tim


----------



## chadbandman (Dec 3, 2007)

what vendors will have dart frogs?

Under The Canopy 

who else

I'll beg for forgiveness ahead of time. I've only been to the show once since 2003


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

LLLReptile might have some, and you'll probably see them at a few other tables -- Under the Canopy is by far the main vendor of PDFs, though.

~Ash


----------



## TimStout (Feb 16, 2004)

Ed's Fly Meat will also be there and usually has some frogs along with FF's, springs, media etc. Give them a call.


----------



## lizardstowe (Sep 6, 2005)

Ash,
I plan to be at the meet as of now. I still have a few Azureus left that I plan to bring if anyone is interested. How's the Male Imitator doing? 

Matt


----------



## chadbandman (Dec 3, 2007)

ok someone give us a show report for sat.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

The show has mostly green and black/blue and black auratus. Under the Canopy had those, Cobalts, Citronellas, aaaand... uhm... a couple of other Tincs, but they were mostly very small froglets. They did have a couple of adult Tincs: Patricias and Powder Blues, for the most part. 

LLLReptile had blue-legged vents for a good price, as well as Leucs and everything else Under the Canopy had. They did bring a couple of pumilio (a Basti mislabeled as Branco, for instance), but they were extremely overpriced.

There wasn't a huge selection of frogs to choose from, but there are some there -- it's worth a look!

~Ash


----------

